# 36 CWC bent tank



## mrg (Jul 19, 2018)

Putting the early 36 ( A + 3 #'s, 1935 maybe ? ) cwc together for San Francisco/Mendocino rides, thoughts I needed some gears for 2 full days of riding (some hills & wind) so running a 1/2 in. Monark sprocket and removable panel tank for storage of tool, tube, pump etc. Think I'm going to make a 30-32 tooth rear gear for the Nexux 7 to get some low-end, had to swap the fork (same style) cuz the early one just has axle holes (not slotted) and the bigger modern axle is bigger. Weird, this tank also has a pat. # on it.


----------



## mrg (Jul 24, 2018)

Needed to make a 30 tooth rear gear ( could go even bigger ) for the 7 spd Nexes to compensate for running large front, a few more tweaks this week then off to SF & Mendocino, check the tall swan neck


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 27, 2018)

It's looking good Mark, Love that early frame.

Let me know when you want to sell it back to me.


----------



## skiptooth (Aug 9, 2018)

Looks the same as mine , I pull my trailer w/ it . its a work out ! Wish I had gears.. flat ground helps , enjoy your new ride...Richard....


----------

